# The Beatles COVERS thread



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

A thread dedicated to Beatles covers. One of my favorites:


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Brad Mehldau: "Blackbird"


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's one of mine:

Diana Ankudinova (aged 10) / Диана Анкудинова (10 лет) Oh, Darling!


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Ramsey Lewis - Dear Prudence


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Lots of great Blackbird and Dear Prudence covers out there. Here's (another) one of each:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

My favorite is WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM MY FRIENDS cover by Joe Cocker and the Grease Band from the MAD DOGS AND ENGLISHMEN live album.
Woodstock is good too.

and HERE COMES THE SUN, Richie Havens


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite Beatles cover is Sarah MacLachlan's take on _Blackbird_. Runner up Anne-Sofie von Otter's _For no-one_. Most disappointing is Peter Gabriel's _Strawberry fields forever_.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Every Little Thing_ - Yes






_Ticket to Ride_ - Vanilla Fudge






_Dear Prudence_ - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sara Niemetz is an amazing singer, and she has the great Snuffy Walden provide a sensitive accompaniment.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What can you say other than it's Sarah Vaughan?


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

It must be heard to be believed:


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

The first Lennon-McCartney song to chart in the USA. It debuted on the Billboard Top 100 Pop chart on June 29, 1963, spending four weeks on the chart, peaking at #77:


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

That Peter Gabriel cut was his contribution to the soundtrack for "All This And World War II" - which featured nothing but covers of Beatles tunes.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Haydn70 said:


> It must be heard to be believed:


oh good grief. Was that meant as a spoof?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

My favorite: I've Just Seen a Face (Live) - Leon Russell & The New Grass Revival


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

mikeh375 said:


> oh good grief. Was that meant as a spoof?


Now I understand the Steely Dan lyric, "Even Cathy Berberian knows there's one roulade she can't sing."


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Mother Nature's Son by *Gryphon* (English progressive folk/rock band)






*Transatlantic* - Beatles Medley (from Side B of Abbey Road, check it out!)


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Azol said:


> *Transatlantic* - Beatles Medley (from Side B of Abbey Road, check it out!)


The keyboard player, Neal Morse, is a friend. I can attest that he's a huge Beatles fan.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Wilson Pickett - Hey Jude (w/ Duane Allman)






There is a famous story about how this song got recorded. During a lunch break when the rest of the musicians and studio staff were out, Duane Allman made his case to Wilson Pickett that he could do a great version of the Beatles song, an idea that Pickett did not believe, but agreed to give it a try.

The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

I've always loved Joe Cocker's cover of With A Little Help From My Friends and was lucky to catch him performing it live in one of his last US appearances. Leo Brouwer's arrangement for two guitars of The Fool On The Hill is another favorite:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The whole Laibach 'Let it Be' album is Beatles covers but some are almost unrecognisable. This cover is just wonderful.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

A couple I like in radically different styles:

*Sexy Sadie - The Unthanks*






*We Can Work It Out - Stevie Wonder*
A great live performance in an unusual setting - but it works for me.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Beatles french version of "Hello, Goodbye" by "Les Intrigantes"


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

*A Hard Days Night by Mrs. Miller*

In 1966 Elva Miller. known professionally as Mrs. Miller, made the U.S. Billboard Pop 100 twice: first with her cover of Pet Clark's "Downtown" which reached #82, followed by her cover of The Toys' "Lover's Concerto" (the B-side of "Downtown") which topped out at #95.

Her first LP "Mrs. Miller's Greatest Hits" was issued by Capitol in 1966. It sold more than 250,000 copies in its first three weeks. Included on the album were her two "hits" listed above along with "These Boots Are Made For Walkin'", "The Shadow Of Your Smile", "Catch A Falling Star" and others including "A Hard Days Night". (On her next album she covered "Yellow Submarine".)

Notable performances included one at the Hollywood Bowl and one with Jimmy Durante on the hugely popular ABC-TV variety show "The Hollywood Palace".


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Trying not to judge, but I have a feeling a certain poster in this thread is not a Beatles fan...


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Love Me Do by Flaco Jimenez & Buck Owens*

*Love Me Do* was originally released as a single by *The Beatles* in the UK October 5, 1962. The single is actually the second of three versions they recorded , each with a different drummer. The first version, part of their Artist audition featured Pete Best on drums. The single version was recorded in early September with replacement drummer Ringo Starr. The album version was recorded a week later with session drummer Andy White, who had already been booked before Best was fired. Ringo played tambourine.

This song is usually the song cited as an example for why *Pete Best* was sacked. The version he played on has some pretty awful tempo changes going into and coming out of the bridge, when Pete decided to change up the groove.

There's actually several reasons for the sacking. Pete was actually considered to be the popular member of the band, and there was probably a tinge of jealousy. Ringo sat in with the band several times, and John, Paul, and George all liked him better personally AND musically. Pete was also not very versatile, and had a particular style that he generally used for many of the songs. That style was pretty much a thunder beat on every quarter note.

And, of course, *George Martin* had already decided that he'd be using a session drummer for the Beatles' recording, a practice that was pretty usual for bands at that time.

However, in a 2001 interview, Paul McCartney commented about Pete's firing:

_"It's like in the Beatles, we had Pete Best, who was a really good drummer, but there just was something, he wasn't quite like the rest of us, we had like a sense of humour in common and he was nearly in with it all, but it's a fine line, you know, as to what is exactly in and what is nearly in. So he 'left' the band and we were looking for someone who would fit."

"Pete had never quite been like the rest of us. We were the wacky trio and Pete was perhaps a little more sensible; he was slightly different from us, he wasn't quite as artsy as we were."_​
Always the diplomat.

*The Beatles* recorded a cover of a *Buck Owens* (and The Buckaroos) song, *Act Naturally*, in 1965.

Owens, the legendary country singer teamed up with *Flaco Jimenez* (formerly of The Texas Tornados) for this rollicking version of *Love Me Do* released in 2000.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Crosby, Stills, and Nash - "In My Life"

Oddly touching rendition... and also oddly ironic when you come to think of it...*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*The Kentucky Headhunters - "You've Got To Hide Your Love Away"*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Emmylou Harris - "Here, There, and Everywhere"*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Humble Pie - "We Can Work It Out"*






*Humble Pie - "Rain"*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*The Jam - "And Your Bird Can Sing"*






*The Jam - "Rain"*


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Sunburst Finish said:


> *The Jam - "And Your Bird Can Sing"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was right with ya until the covers by *The Jam*. Unremarkable and generic. They add nothing. The band I was in when I was 16 could have dialed a cover just as good.

CSN adds those special voices in 3-part harmony. Emmy Lou brings a country consciousness. Humble Pie gives the songs a funky pseudo-gospel vibe.

Otherwise, this thread has been a joy.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

pianozach said:


> I was right with ya until the covers by *The Jam*. Unremarkable and generic. They add nothing. The band I was in when I was 16 could have dialed a cover just as good.
> 
> CSN adds those special voices in 3-part harmony. Emmy Lou brings a country consciousness. Humble Pie gives the songs a funky pseudo-gospel vibe.
> 
> Otherwise, this thread has been a joy.


Agreed - I threw them in for the sake of nostalgia - Kind of a personal memory of a particular time and place that in hindsight would have been better off left personal rather than posted. I'll try to make up for the lapse of judgement.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Bela Fleck and the Flecktones - "Oh Darling"*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Mary Black featuring Noel Bridgeman - "Across the Universe"*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Rosanne Cash - "I'm Only Sleeping"*






*Rosanne Cash - "I Don't Want to Spoil The Party"*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Dillard and Clark - "Don't Let Me Down"*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Steve Earle - "I'm Looking Through You"*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*The Jerry Garcia Band - "Dear Prudence" *

Note: since this version is by the "Jerry Garcia Band" it only clocks in at 10:20... If it had been the Dead they would have stretched it out past the 25 minute mark...


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Marvin Gaye - "Yesterday"*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Gladys Knight and the Pips - "Let It Be"*


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

There are, of course, many other covers of this Love Me Do, including ones by *Bobby Vee* in 1964, *The Brady Bunch* in 1972, and *Ringo Starr* in 1998.

*Flaco*'s version, the one I'd previously posted is from his 2000 album *Sleepytown*.

Actually, this cover of *Love Me Do* is on *The Chipmunks Sing the Beatles Hits*, an album I actually owned as a child. I may still have it in a box in the garage somewhere.

Perhaps in the greatest tribute to *The Beatles* is that Chipmunk Simon plays a left handed Hofner bass guitar.






As a kid I'd play it on the 16-2/3 speed on the turntable to hear something closer to the actual singers' voices (creator Ross Bagdasarian as David Seville). Quite interesting how he had to over-enunciate all the lyrics, and overdubbed to get the three different voices of Alvin, Theodore, and Simon. And, of course, on 45 and 78, with the treble up or down, the bass up or down, left channel only, right channel only . . . . I really was a nerd about arrangements. Well, I still am.
.

AND *David Bowie* performed the song live in 1974 as an intro to *Jean Genie*.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Matthew Sweet and Susanna Hoffs - "And Your Bird Can Sing"*


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Circe Link - Baby You're a Rich Man* 
2016

Sorry, it's one of those links where you have to click through to YouTube to actually play the video.






That guy is Mike Nesmith's oldest son Christian DuVal Nesmith. He's her husband. He's actually got some performing cred: He toured with Air Supply as their lead guitarist.

Circe's actually a session singer, a singer/songwriter, and plays guitar.

Here's her looking normal helping out Mickey Dolenz cover his own tune.






And one of her own songs. Same band.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ringo is 81 but looks 45!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

This one is surreal ...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Two fine renditions I have in my collection.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> A thread dedicated to Beatles covers.


Funny, but back in May I'd been already thinking of starting a Beatles covers thread, but I still feel like I'm "new" here, and didn't get on it.

I've been a member of another vBulletin site (which will be closing Dec. 1, after 10 years of operation), and DID start a *Beatles covers thread* THERE back in 2017.

My methodology was to go by a list of songs arranged by date of 1st release, be it on a single or album, from the US or UK.

I then posted one song from each year, starting with the first release of the year. So far I've posted 2-3 from each year. So far I've done 1962-1970 twice.

In four years I've gone 'round the years almost seven times (so for years 1963-1967 there are seven songs from each year. I have heard a great many covers.

So . . . here's how far I got, after having started this thread roughly four years ago: The first seven songs of each year *The Beatles* were active, plus some other assorted goodies.

Only up to one song from *Help!, Revolver*, and the *White Album*, four songs into *Sgt. Pepper*.

1 1962 Love Me Do
2 1963 Please Please Me
3 1964 Can't Buy Me Love
4 1965 Ticket To Ride
5 1966 Paperback Writer
6 1967 Strawberry Fields Forever
7 1968 Lady Madonna
8 1969 Only A Northern Song
9 1970 Let It Be
9.5 1994 Free As A Bird

10 1961 Ain't She Sweet 
10.5 1962 PS I Love You
11 1963 Ask Me Why
12 1964 You Can't Do That
13 1965 Yes It Is
14 1966 Rain
15 1967 Penny Lane
16 1968 The Inner Light
17 1969 All Together Now
18 1970 You Know My Name (Look Up The Number)
18.5 1995 Real Love

19 1961 Cry For A Shadow
19.5 1963 I Saw Her Standing There
20 1964 Long Tall Sally
21 1965 You Like Me Too Much
22 1966 I'm Only Sleeping
23 1967 Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
24 1968 Hey Jude
25 1969 Hey Bulldog
26 1970 Two of Us

27 1982 THE BEATLES MOVIE MEDLEY ("Magical Mystery Tour", "All You Need Is Love", "You've Got to Hide Your Love Away", "I Should Have Known Better", "A Hard Day's Night", "Ticket to Ride", and "Get Back")
28 1966 Christmas Time (Is Here Again)

29 1962 My Bonnie
30 1963 Misery
31 1964 Komm, gib mir deine Hand
32 1965 Bad Boy
33 1966 Doctor Robert
34 1967 With A Little Help From My Friends
35 1968 Revolution
36 1969 It's All Too Much
37 1970 Dig a Pony

38 1963 Anna (Go To Him)
39 1964 Johnny B. Goode
40 1965 Dizzy Miss Lizzie
41 1966 Doctor Robert (again)
42 1967 Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds
43 1966 And Your Bird Can Sing
44 1968 Back in the USSR
45. 1969 Goodbye 
46. 1970 I Me Mine

47. 1958 In Spite of All the Danger
48. 1960 Hallelujah, I Love Her So
49. 1961 The Saints
50. 1962 Like Dreamers Do 
51. 1963 Keep Your Hands Off My Baby - 26 January 1963
52. 1964 One and One is Two (written January 1964)
53. 1965 Tell Me What You See
54. 1966 Woman (Peter & Gordon)
55. 1967 Getting Better
56. 1968 Step Inside Love
57. 1969 Get Back
58. 1970 Dig It
59. 1979 Now and Then

60. 1958 That'll Be the Day
61. 1960 You'll Be Mine
62. 1961 Why
63. 1962 Money (That's What I Want)
64. 1963 Beautiful Dreamer
65. 1964 I Forgot to Remember to Forget
66. 1965 Help!
67. 1966 Taxman
68. 1967 Fixing a Hole

Some songs had more covers than others, so would take longer to get through all the interesting covers of some songs. And, of course, other members of the forum would often add covers they thought were nifty as well.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Sunburst Finish said:


> *Emmylou Harris - "Here, There, and Everywhere"*


*Emmylou Harris*' version became a minor hit in 1976, reaching #65 on the Billboard Hot 100 and #13 on the Adult Contemporary chart in the United States.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The blind guitar phenom Jeff Healey has recorded _While My Guitar Gently Weeps_ many times in many venues.....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Another guitar workout of _While My Guitar_ with Peter Frampton and Eric Clapton (and a third guitarist-anybody identify him?)


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

*Oingo Boingo: I Am The Walrus*

OK, I'm gonna give it a try:

*Oingo Boingo *:






From their Farewell concert video. Plays well on my home theater system!


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> Another guitar workout of _While My Guitar_ with Peter Frampton and Eric Clapton *(and a third guitarist-anybody identify him?)*


That's Adam Lester, former guitarist for Peter Frampton's touring band. He spends his time in Nashville now, hanging around with fellow Australian, Keith Urban, and doing session work. Not that you asked - but he's playing a Gibson SG '61 sideways vibrola in vintage cherry. Ya never know, someday you may be on Jeopardy, and if this comes up, you'll thank me - :lol:


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

I saw *America* do their live version of *Another Girl*l in Stafford, Texas. It was a really good fit for them.  Unfortunately, they never released this rendition on CD or on YouTube.


----------

